# Cung Le vs Tony Fryklund



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2007)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/o1oy7KrYvsODfgA45[/dmv]


----------



## MysticNinjaJay (Jul 13, 2007)

Dailymotion seems to be cracking down on its copyright policy as hard as Youtube lately. Here is a download link to the fight.


*StrikeForce/EliteXC: Cung Le vs. Tony Fryklund
*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O8JOU4WD


----------

